# My Bloody Valentine - Loveless Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: My Bloody Valentine
Album: Loveless
Year: 1991
Genre(s): Shoegaze, Noise Pop

This is one album that really sounds like the cover suggests: meshed up noise. Not that that's a bad thing - I still enjoy this album. It also sounds pink like cotton candy - sweet and gentle, yet still noisy.

One interesting thing about this album is that I can never remember what any of the songs sound like after listening to it. They all mesh together into a whole that is greater than the sum of its parts. 

Every song except for "Touched" is a highlight - the mentioned song is just a short bit of dissonance that can easily be forgotten.

3/5 - Like


----------

